# Experts:Which measurement is best?



## Sennerz (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi All

I'm currently trying to figure out the best speaker positioning and acoustic treatment setup for my new studio. I have issues around 80hz & 125hz which is why I'm doing what I'm doing. These two pics are far better than where I was originally but I'm not sure which is the best.

I was just wondering if those in the know could look at these to measurements and tell me which is the best? I'm thinking No. 2 but I'm not at all clued up on REW etc.

*Measurement 1 *








Cloud-Added-Spk-1


Image Cloud-Added-Spk-1 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co













*Measurement 2*








Cloud-Added-Spk-2


Image Cloud-Added-Spk-2 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co













Thanks
Andy


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’d also say #2. However, I doubt you can hear an appreciable difference between them.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with #2 also.


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

I see two peculiarities with your measurements. First, there is not much output below 50Hz. Are you using subs? Second, the high-frequency rolloff above 10KHz is pretty severe. IOW, neither measurement is very good.


----------

